
NYC Plans to Force Uber to Add a Tipping Feature - decampj4
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-17/new-york-city-plans-to-force-uber-to-add-tipping-option?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
erentz
The state should not be regulating for mandatory tipping, they should be
regulating for minimum wages that people can actually live off without
requiring tips. I sympathize with drivers but I will not be adding a tip to
Uber or Lyft. These drivers should be using their union powers fighting for
adequate wages if that's what they need.

